

Recommend any Authorize.Net reporting tools? - plusbryan

I swear I saw a tool for this recently and now I can't find it through google. Basically, I need an easy-to-use graphing/reporting tool that will let our finance guy run reports on our sales in Authorize.Net. All the data's there, but AuthNet doesn't have very good report tools and I'd prefer not to have to homebrew if someone already invented the wheel there.<p>Ideas?
======
joevandyk
This would help us out as well.

